# Statische IP-Adresse funktioniert nicht



## manfred76 (1. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte ein OpenSUSE 11 (32bit) installieren.
Jetzt wollte ich eine statische IP-Adresse angeben (IP 192.168.1.121 Subnet 255.255.255.0). Doch so bekomme ich kein Verbindung (über die FritzBox) zum Internet. Wenn ich jedoch Dynamic Adress verwende bekommt der Computer die IP 192.168.1.9 zugewiesen.
Kann das sein, das der DHCP-Server der FritzBox anhand der MAC-Adresse den PC nur mit dieser IP ans LAN schaltet.
Oder hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegt, und vor allem wie ich den PC mit der von mir gewünschten statischen IP ans Netz bekomme?

Vielen dank schon mal für euere Hilfe, im Voraus.

Schöne Grüße,
Manfred


----------



## Till (2. Aug. 2008)

Hast Du Du das Gateway und die Nameserver auch korrekt neu gesetzt? Per DHCP wird nicht nur die IP gesetzt, wenn Du es ausschaltetst, müssen das Gateway und die Nameserver auch manuell gesetzt werden.


----------

